# Call of Duty &quot; Ghosts&quot;-Prestige uncut



## Neo1967 (26. November 2013)

Bin durch Zufall zu Call of Duty " Ghosts"-Prestige für PS3 uncut gekommen und würde dies gern verkaufen. Neu und originalverpackt mit Rechnung für € 159,-. Jemand Interesse.


----------

